# Shore fishing in florida



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

American crocodile grabbed my chum bag underneath the docks at flamingo. Ripped it to shreds in seconds. All of this going on three feet below me. Thankful the ride was lower. Nearly shat my pants. Lost several unseen fish to them later. Wow. I get it.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Tide not ride


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the fact that he keeps going back for another look. He should go to Yellowstone.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Where was that in Florida? Looked like a shore spot I have in South Venice. Probably not, but curious....dang, make you think twice for sure!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wannabe Angler said:


> Where was that in Florida? Looked like a shore spot I have in South Venice. Probably not, but curious....dang, make you think twice for sure!


No idea. You could go to the You Tube post and ask the poster.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

stickman1978 said:


> No idea. You could go to the You Tube post and ask the poster.


Gotcha, misread, thought that was a video of you!


----------

